
NORX: A Parallel and Scalable Authenticated Encryption Algorithm - colinprince
https://norx.io/
======
amluto
Neat! This is a sponge-based entry in the CAESAR competition [1].

[1] [http://competitions.cr.yp.to/caesar-
call.html](http://competitions.cr.yp.to/caesar-call.html)

